# Re-building a 1850's home.



## Rob Schramm (Jul 12, 2010)

This is a facebook page that is a project that I am working on that will become our home which we hopefully will be moving into in November (hoping for Thanksgiving).

https://www.facebook.com/RehabOnKansasSt

If you want to see what all were doing and get an idea of costs for your own projects as we finish our individual projects I go over somewhat in costs.

Once I start putting this back together once the mechanicals are done in the next 2 weeks and the initial spray foam vapor barrier is done I will be shooting videos and adding a lot of pictures of the fabrication of 4 different wainscot, building built ins, making custom cabinets in a small shop, making moldings with the Woodmaster and will also be putting this all together with Kreg systems. For those of you that already know it will just be a fun site to check out but for those of you wanting to do your own project this can be a great learning tool.

Below is one of the wainscot that I will be producing from scratch starting with wood from the mill.

Check it out!

Rob


----------



## Turbosaurus (Aug 28, 2013)

I just finished a 5,000sq ft 1913 monster in Bronxville NY. The address is 84 Dellwood road- I call her Hellwood. In a loving fashion.. like you would a demon child.  


I hope you LOVE LOVE LOVE this house- and I hope this house loves you too. My house hates me, lol. She is determined to kill me- or she loves me and wants to make me stay- because every time I turned around there was a leak a short circuit a complete plumbing blow out (like a quarter million in damage water valve blow out :boat or other catastrophe. I am a girl, but I still address this monster as "she" because she's so freekin high maintenance and never gives me any inkling as to what's wrong until after she blows the  up, LOL. 

she's up for sale, so the listing contains some of the photos of what I've done if you have any interest in checking it out. 
http://www.zillow.com/homes/for_sal...7,40.938366,-73.861942_rect/14_zm/0_mmm/1_rs/


----------



## Turbosaurus (Aug 28, 2013)

I cant wait to see what you achieve with your work, please update often with lots of pictures and when you run into the "WTF am I supposed to do with this!" I'll do the best I can to help. I hope your journey is as rewarding as mine, with 1/10 the headache, and I hope it doesn't take you as long as it took me!

I find sacrificing a little blood on the alter of the home improvement gods helps- remember the beer commercials- its only weird if it doesn't work... a hammer blow on the tumb or a screw driven through the meat of my palm... contractors haven't had such good luck. She's broken a wrist where the arm bones have jutted out the back of a hand, almost severed another hand with a grinder (the emergency room Drs spent hours cleaning cast iron waste line shavings out of the plumbers wrist...ewwww) caught fire while the roofer soldered the copper gutters, broken a leg when the bathroom guys fell between the studs from the second floor into the living room..... so I guess she likes me- because she only wants to make me miserable- she's legitimately trying to murder the contractors- and all of these accidents were different people- its not a single incompetent... I hope your house has a more benevolent spirit


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

Turbosaurus said:


> I cant wait to see what you achieve with your work, please update often with lots of pictures and when you run into the "WTF am I supposed to do with this!" I'll do the best I can to help. I hope your journey is as rewarding as mine, with 1/10 the headache, and I hope it doesn't take you as long as it took me!
> 
> I find sacrificing a little blood on the alter of the home improvement gods helps- remember the beer commercials- its only weird if it doesn't work... a hammer blow on the tumb or a screw driven through the meat of my palm... contractors haven't had such good luck. She's broken a wrist where the arm bones have jutted out the back of a hand, almost severed another hand with a grinder (the emergency room Drs spent hours cleaning cast iron waste line shavings out of the plumbers wrist...ewwww) caught fire while the roofer soldered the copper gutters, broken a leg when the bathroom guys fell between the studs from the second floor into the living room..... so I guess she likes me- because she only wants to make me miserable- she's legitimately trying to murder the contractors- and all of these accidents were different people- its not a single incompetent... I hope your house has a more benevolent spirit


Let me write the address down so if anyone ever wants me to work there I can say hell no. I cant belive all the people that got hurt and all the bad luck you have had.


----------



## Rob Schramm (Jul 12, 2010)

Have you ever thought perhaps the house is HAUNTED????

\_/ \_/ \_/ heres a round for all your contractors!!!


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

I did a "book" house* one time that wasn't just 'sposed to be haunted....it bloomin WAS.

Can go on a loooong,boring dissertation on how certain natural phenom's get routinely mistaken as being haunted.Would say that over 90* of the stuff is explainable.But,when you combine just the right amt of,oooooohhhhhhhh,eeeeeeekkkkkk with certain old buildings.......well,its just easier to call them haunted,duh.

Try doing a public building,meeting OSHA regs,and satisfying the building code folks.It made me a MUCH BETTER builder.Get rid of clutter,concentrate on a clean safe work environ....you have enough problems to deal with,don't get fricken hurt whilst solving them.The very best of luck,BW.


*Book house or building is one that's on the National register


----------



## eznaz (Nov 18, 2012)

Schramm, that is awesome.Did you mill the moulding?


----------



## Rob Schramm (Jul 12, 2010)

eznaz said:


> Schramm, that is awesome.Did you mill the moulding?


Each piece of molding for this house I am designing the knives for and molding everything. Base is going to be 7" (not to big cause we only have 8' ceilings) and the case is 5.75" and the entire house is getting a variety of wainscot. The wainscot in the pictures above have a nice profiled base, a crown and decorative cap. I am going to be installing all this in the next couple of weeks, I will share pics here when installed.


----------



## Tom King (Nov 22, 2013)

I couldn't get the link to work, maybe because I don't belong to Facebook, but you might enjoy checking out my website in my signature. That's what I do for a living, but a long ways from you.


----------

